
Rotating the Indiana Bell Building (2014) - lelf
https://eu.indystar.com/story/news/history/retroindy/2014/01/07/indiana-bell/4354705/
======
jonas21
In case anyone else was wondering, the architect who proposed rotating the
building, Kurt Vonnegut Sr., was indeed the father of the writer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Vonnegut_Sr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Vonnegut_Sr).

~~~
benj111
Seems to have been a busy family.

The 'other' brother/son was a scientist that discovered silver iodide cloud
seeding.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Vonnegut](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Vonnegut)

------
wolfgang42
Similarly, a telephone exchange in Mexico that was moved while in operation:
[https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/managed-
retreat/2/](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/managed-retreat/2/) (48
comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16411032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16411032)
)

------
pintxo
> Gas, electric heat, water and sewage were were maintained to the building
> all during the move. The 600 workers entered and left the traveling
> structure using a sheltered passageway that moved with the building.

Sounds like a risky undertaking in case anything goes wrong: people in the
building + a live gas line.

------
tenderfault
more information (additional pictures included):
[http://www.paul-f.com/ibmove.html](http://www.paul-f.com/ibmove.html)

